# 3 year old hav started making in the house



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie is 3 years old and was never 100% reliable but would only have an occasional accident. The last few weeks he has started having several accident, almost every couple of days. They are mostly poop accidents. He is acting fine and eating as usual, with the exception of a couple of loose stools. Does anyone have any ideas for me?
Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you changed Charlie's food or is he eating different treats? 
Piper always goes outside but if she eats a food that doesn't agree with her, she poops by the front door  
It's usually something I've bought that I didn't read the ingredients carefully and contains meat byproducts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking the same exact thing Julie!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yup,if i give django a few more treats, sometimes we get a bit more poop! thank goodness its outside but it sounds like your pup can't get outside in time.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you mean by 100% reliable? I have one that needed a little "back to basics" on the training and he was back on track. But you may need to consider the food issue as mentioned before. Perhaps get checked for parasites? Are you due for a vet visit soon? Good luck that can be so frustrating.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. It could be food/treat related. A couple of times he would wake up in my room in the morning and bang on the door to go out and then have an accident, so I don't think he is doing it on purpose. Actually, if I don't see him do it, I don't scold him as this is what the trainer told me. My kids scolded him, not knowing, and I think things got worse after that. Yesterday was accident free, but we are due for a check up, so I will have him looked over !

Thanks


----------

